#  > Telecomunicações >  > FIBERHOME >  >  Fazer backup ANM2000 OLT FiberHome

## cometa

Não estou encontrando como fazer backup dos dados já configurados no software ANM2000, preciso transferir as configurações do servidor atual para um novo. Alguém sabe como fazer esse procedimento ?
Ou como atualizar o banco de dados ANM2000 com os dados já contido na flash da OLT FiberHome?
Agradeço desde já por qualquer ajuda.

----------


## Bruno

> Não estou encontrando como fazer backup dos dados já configurados no software ANM2000, preciso transferir as configurações do servidor atual para um novo. Alguém sabe como fazer esse procedimento ?
> Ou como atualizar o banco de dados ANM2000 com os dados já contido na flash da OLT FiberHome?
> Agradeço desde já por qualquer ajuda.


system > export configuration

----------


## cometa

@*Bruno* tem como eu passar os dados contido na flash da OLT para a base de dados do ANM2000. Deu problema no HD e queria alimentar o base de dados com os dados já gravados na OLT. Desculpa a encheção de saco [emoji51]

----------


## Bruno

> @*Bruno* tem como eu passar os dados contido na flash da OLT para a base de dados do ANM2000. Deu problema no HD e queria alimentar o base de dados com os dados já gravados na OLT. Desculpa a encheção de saco [emoji51]


a entendi sua duvida.

ate onde eu saiba não

tenta colocar o hd em outra maquina e pegar a pasta que fica o banco de dados

----------


## cometa

> a entendi sua duvida.
> 
> ate onde eu saiba não
> 
> tenta colocar o hd em outra maquina e pegar a pasta que fica o banco de dados


Eu consegui sincronizar as informações da flash para o software, mas a lista de ONU não consigo.
Eu leio o sinal delas no dispositivo, mas não consigo jogar elas no ONU ListLogic.

Foda que o HD era um SSD e tá morto [emoji88]

----------


## Bruno

> Eu consegui sincronizar as informações da flash para o software, mas a lista de ONU não consigo.
> Eu leio o sinal delas no dispositivo, mas não consigo jogar elas no ONU ListLogic.
> 
> Foda que o HD era um SSD e tá morto [emoji88]


puts 

backup a gente só lembra quando precisa dele né 


kkkkk

----------


## jirow

Olá! Dando uma revivida nesse tópico.
Estou tentando migrar o backup do ANM2000 para outra máquina onde ele já está instalado, mas preciso passar as configurações...

Quando tento dar config export manualmente, ele exporta um arquivo de 3mb (é normal ser tao pequeno?)
Porém, quando tento importar no anm2000 da outra máquina, ele da falha no processo, em 3/3.

Agora estou tentando fazer o backup pelo system config management, através do ftp.
O ftp está acessível pelo browser, e o usuário logado tem permissões para gravar na pasta;
Porém, ele sequer exporta as configurações. Ele falha já no processo de exportação.

Alguma idéia sobre o que pode ser feito?

----------


## wirelessROCK

Cara,

eu fiz um curso com o pessoal da entelco e os caras me deram mtas dicas e aprendi mta coisa

https://www.entelco.com.br/cursos

o esquema é fazer uma nova instalação e restaurar o backup, não tem erro.

o arquivo de configuração é pequeno pois é texto praticamente,

a dica é criar um processo via FTP assim vc ja faz remoto e começa a automatizar pra facilitar o processo.

 :Smile:

----------


## andreivinicius

Olá

Primeiramente, me desculpem por reviver este tópico antigo.

Mas preciso de ajuda, estou com um problemão, meu computador que tinha o ANM2000 instalado foi infectado por um RansomWare.
e todos meus backups do software foram pelo ralo.

Há alguma forma de instalar ele novamente no HD novo, e fazer com que ele "leia" tudo que já existe na OLT?

estou desesperado kk 

Obrigado desde já!!!

----------

